# Bringing Toys



## kelsey2664 (Jun 4, 2013)

That's so cute! Oscar does the same thing, but he never turns down a chance to play, lol. I've read before that a lot of retriever breeds just like carrying things around in their mouths.. Maybe this could be it? Oscar is constantly going around with his favorite ball in his mouth, unless I try to pick up his toys and put them in his bed; then he automatically wants whichever one I pick up :


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

It's a Golden thing. Max brings a toy to everyone. Be grateful it's a toy, my best friend's Golden would invariably bring me a pair of undies since her laundry room was just off the kitchen. I was far more amused by this than my friend. (I think Duke did it just cuz it made me laugh and it always got him a treat).


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

laprincessa said:


> It's a Golden thing. Max brings a toy to everyone. Be grateful it's a toy, my best friend's Golden would invariably bring me a pair of undies since her laundry room was just off the kitchen. I was far more amused by this than my friend. (I think Duke did it just cuz it made me laugh and it always got him a treat).


Omg that's so funny !!! I can just imagine that. 

Chester is the same whenever were sitting on the couch or I'm on my computer he will grab any toy and bring it to us. Be lucky the toy doesn't weigh a ton one time Chester grabbed his antler which is huge and it dropped right on my toe!! I had a swollen big toe for a while, I avoided flip flops for about 2 weeks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

LOL! Dixie is the same way. She'll run to her toy basket and bring one back and try to give it to someone.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

With Jess it's shoes. Everyone who enters our door is presented with a shoe. He prances around with it and does a lot of whining. It seems all he is looking for is some sort of greeting or acknowledgement that he is there. It's like, " hello , there a dog here waiting fir a little pat. I can't believe you didn't see me" .


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Bella does this, and Tucker doesn't. I've wondered about it too. It is very endearing. Bella mostly does it first thing in the morning as part of her morning ritual. She gets up and out of the crate, grabs something soft, and wiggles her good morning greeting with it in her mouth. I think of it as sort of an offering... : I wonder if any of the trainers and behaviorists on here have any further insights...


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Before puppy Col's arrival, Flem used to do that. She also systematically picked up a toy when she needed to go potty and dropped it at the door before going out. 

Now, there is a puppy hanging on the other side of toys more often than not and she uses the toy to steer the puppy in the direction she wants her to go. The first night, Flem literally brought Col to her crate (I just had to close the door and she went nighty nighty) that way. She brings her to the kitchen door for potty times, to her puppy pen for mealtimes and nap times; it is quite funny to see.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I sure hope Mia starts doing that. My Allie was so much fun to come home to with her toy in mouth and tail going so fast whe would almost tip over. I miss that so much. Mia is still in kennel when I come home. Soon she will be free and the kennel will be gone.


----------



## Vantica (May 23, 2013)

Lol! Interesting that it's a golden thing! Super cute and the underwear thing is hilarious. Omg....i'm so glad Roxy doesn't do that! So far anyway.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Charlie does it all the time - I think it's adorable!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

LOL...Sage doesn't greet us with toys, but she does bring them and often. Many times I will have my lap filled with an assortment, as she will bring me one and if I don't play with her with it, she will leave it and go get another...kind of like, well if you don't like that one, how about this one. It's very cute and very endearing and I wouldn't change it even if I could.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Rocket does this too. I always kind of figured it was because when he was going through the landshark phase we were constantly stuffing something in his mouth to keep him from nipping us. Of course, nipping was always at it's worst when he was overly excited...like when greeting us in the morning or after an absence. So, we would always put a toy in his mouth at those times. 

Now, he just automatically does it. And when he's really excited, he whines. The best is when he gets a hollowed out shank bone in his mouth. It dangles out the side of his mouth like a big fat cigar. Then he starts wiggling and whining. The bone acts like a megaphone, amplifying the whining. It is SOO hilarious. I really need to get a video with sound of that sometime!

Lately, he's switched to his bone-shaped stuffy, which is much quieter and yes, softer if he happens to drop it on your toe.

But I do still love when he whines through a bone.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

CStrong73 said:


> Rocket does this too. I always kind of figured it was because when he was going through the landshark phase we were constantly stuffing something in his mouth to keep him from nipping us. Of course, nipping was always at it's worst when he was overly excited...like when greeting us in the morning or after an absence. So, we would always put a toy in his mouth at those times.
> 
> Now, he just automatically does it. And when he's really excited, he whines. The best is when he gets a hollowed out shank bone in his mouth. It dangles out the side of his mouth like a big fat cigar. Then he starts wiggling and whining. The bone acts like a megaphone, amplifying the whining. It is SOO hilarious. I really need to get a video with sound of that sometime!
> 
> ...


*But I do still love when he whines through a bone*

Love this! Amber always goes to the toy box close to the door and picks up a favorite toy, then does the GR wiggle and roos. My Papillon, who waits on the couch for us, has started doing mini-roos so as not to be left out. Hilarious! :wavey: Vicki


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Kuyani does this as well, and wiggles and whines. I think it's just about the cutest thing ever 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vantica (May 23, 2013)

Lol......love the wiggle! Though she doesn't whine too much, which I'm happy for. Lol.


----------



## spockles (Mar 23, 2013)

This is so cute! Mila does the same thing. She's always bringing us toys when we get home or when we let her out of her crate in the morning she always wants to carry a chewy or toy outside with her. lol. She also does this cute little chatter with us like she's talking to us. It's almost like she's singing.


----------



## Heathhanly (Jan 10, 2013)

Meeka does it all the time, I think it is the retriever instinct that makes them feel good to bring something to someone. 

Meeka has a soft squeaky toy shaped like a woolly sheep. We call it lamby. Unfortunately it is white, but fortunately the pet store has lots in stock so as each one gets grey and slobbery we can replace it with a new one. 

She even sleeps with it between her paws- so cute


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

ssacres said:


> I sure hope Mia starts doing that. My Allie was so much fun to come home to with her toy in mouth and tail going so fast whe would almost tip over. I miss that so much. Mia is still in kennel when I come home. Soon she will be free and the kennel will be gone.


If she doesn't do it naturally, you can train it. Tesia was very mouthy as a puppy, and so she very quickly learned to "get a toy" to say hello - because otherwise she would put the nearest arm in her mouth. Most people don't really go for that, even if it's a soft mouth.  It got to the point that she just _couldn't_ greet anyone without something in her mouth - she'd run to her basket to get one, and if we were out on a walk, I'd have to give her the leash to hold, or a mitten (she LOVED carrying around my mitts) - and I'd have to warn little kids to hold on to their mittens because she would try to hold one. That always produced great laughs. Tesia also just liked to carry around stuffed toys; she almost always had one with her.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sammy loves to bring a toy aswell, he's always carrying something. He even nods off to sleep with his favourite golden stuffed toy actually in his mouth, it's hilarious! Daisy also liked to carry something but she didn't want anyone to steal it from her lol. It's definitely a golden thing and it's so cute


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I know two chocolate labs who do it also. One has to bring a shoe to everyone who comes in the door. Very cute.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

*mouth thing*

All my Goldens have carried things/toys around, especially when we come home. Think it has to do with them being retriever dogs, ducks in mouth sort of thing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Vantica said:


> Lol......love the wiggle! Though she doesn't whine too much, which I'm happy for. Lol.


Give her time, she might become very vocal.

My two are pretty vocal, especially my girl. 


I adopted my girl 6 years ago, she has only become very vocal the last couple of years. She's a big talker, she's always got something to say.

My boy wiggles, waggles, and whines while carrying a toy around. Sometimes he makes a squeaking soud, it's funny to hear. They both are almost always carrying a stuffed animal in their mouths.

They are the more vocal when we come home vs. other times throughout the day.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

CStrong73 said:


> The best is when he gets a hollowed out shank bone in his mouth. It dangles out the side of his mouth like a big fat cigar. Then he starts wiggling and whining. The bone acts like a megaphone, amplifying the whining. It is SOO hilarious. I really need to get a video with sound of that sometime!


So funny! Elliot does the bone megaphone too!


----------



## ChasingChase (Feb 2, 2013)

Chase does this too! And we love it  Although it doesn't necessarily have to be a toy, it can be anything! We come home and let him out of his crate and he comes barreling out, tail wagging & whining he's so excited, and then he goes and looks for anything to pick up and come back for pets, it's adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

